# Marengo - Donation from MIMB



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Since I cant make it to the ride, I still try to send some $ each year, its a great cause & I have word from their treasurer, that they were able to grant 19 wishes last year b/c of Marengo, & other donations made to the foundation. Im going to send them a small donation from MIMB, if anyone would like to add to it you can paypal me, [email protected] and I will add it to what I send. Please let me know that thats what it's for when you sent it by adding a message or note. Doesnt have to be any big amount, every little bit helps! Im going to send it to them on thursday, so if you can do it by then great, if not, there's always next year!!


If anyone is not familure with them: http://www.wishicouldnela.org/index.htm

If you just want to send a donation on your own, he said make checks/money orders payable to 
"Wish I Could"

Mailing Address
P.O.Box 366
Rayville, La. 71269


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I sent you mine


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am from the Murengo Area and support them every year...It is a great cause and I really respect the fact that you support them...Thank you very much...I can't make it to the ride either...I am sitting on a drilling rig in the middle of the Gulf right now...But they've already gotten my support as well...Thanks again


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jctgumby said:


> I am from the Murengo Area and support them every year...It is a great cause and I really respect the fact that you support them...Thank you very much...I can't make it to the ride either...I am sitting on a drilling rig in the middle of the Gulf right now...But they've already gotten my support as well...Thanks again


You :rockn: I actually went to the ride several years, when I lived in vicksburg, it wasnt but an hour or so from me. It's a lot farther away now that I live in alabama!


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

I will take plenty of pics and may bring the video camera... Great ride for GREAT cause!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

btt Im going to send them a check tomorrow so anyone wanting to donate along with us should have it done by tomorrow morning. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

btt... have until this afternoon if anyone still wants to help out. We have about $50 in donations to send as of this morning.


Big thanks to those who contributed!


----------

